# HX620W - Garantie?



## sp01 (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

mir ist wohl mein HX620W gestern über den Jorden. Jetzt wollte ich fragen, wie es mit der Garantie aus schaut. In einem Testbericht hab ich was von 5 Jahren gelesen.
Gekauft wurde es im Q3/Q4 2008, von dem her kann ich jegliche Garantie/Gewährleistung des Händlers ausschließen.

Grüße


----------



## ToPPi (23. Juni 2011)

Schau mal hier, ist ne Anleitung auf Deutsch. Garantie hast du noch mit Sicherheit, falls du es nicht geöffnet oder das Siegel nicht beschädigt hast.


----------



## sp01 (24. Juni 2011)

RMA ist erstellt.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. Juni 2011)

Alles klar,

sollten Fragen auftreten, einfach melden


----------

